# A Surprise win



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday I got a pleading phone call asking if I could bring some Junior does to a show, "unfortunatly I have to work" I said "but if you want to pick up the one doe I have who is registered, tattooed etc you are welcome to do so." They needed 1 more doe for sanction.

So this morning the friend came by and picked up Jitterbug (Reluctant Acres Hope) so they could make sanction.

When I was leaving work I got a phone call from my grandmom telling me J'bug was returned and the people had ribbons. 

It ends up she won Reserve Grand Champion AND GRAND CHAMPION JUNIOR DOE!!! :wahoo: :wahoo: :stars: 

:clap:  :stars: :wahoo: 

She is now a KEEPER!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yahoooooooooo :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :wahoo: that is wonderful Stacey ...Congrats.....I knew ...you have beautiful goats..... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing I can take credit for is making a good purchase. I had nothing to do with her breeding. So of course I called her breeder to let her know and left a message


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That had to.. make her day..... :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont know - not sure if she listened to the message yet - I plan to email her too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

well... she will be very ..over joyed...I will guarantee that....and I bet you.. are a proud momma to.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats for you and jitterbug!!! :clap:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

How exciting for you!!!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks - I am so excited I dont know what to do


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats awesome Stacey. Congradulations to you and jbug


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!

:stars:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: Way to go Jitterbug! :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS STACEY AND RELUCTANT ACRES HOPE!!!!* :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good girl Jitterbug!! You must be one outstanding doe to get those rosettes!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:clap: :dance: :wahoo: :shades: :hi5:  Congratulations Jitterbug!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> The only thing I can take credit for is making a good purchase. I had nothing to do with her breeding. So of course I called her breeder to let her know and left a message


 No Stacey, You can take credit on knowing a good doe when you see one and purchasing her, PLUS it is also how you take care of them.
Congratulations.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats stacey! I knew i liked that doe!
beth


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats Stacey & Jitterbug!!! :stars: That was wonderful!!!! :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Stacey! :stars: And Jitterbug!! :stars: I guess Jitterbug decided she needed to prove herself in order to stay!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you got that right.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

RowdyKidz said:


> Congrats Stacey! :stars: And Jitterbug!! :stars: I guess Jitterbug decided she needed to prove herself in order to stay!


 :slapfloor:


----------

